# ISO Rutabaga Recipes



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone have any recipes for rutabaga ?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2008)

I put them in my veggie soups once in awhile and I think you can roast them but... I don't have any other ideas.  Good luck!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 19, 2008)

I watched that 'impossible kitchen' show on food network, and he made as a side dish, a mashed rutabaga and carrot dish.  I tried it at home and it was very good.  Not sure of the amounts, but i make it a 50/ 50 rutabaga to carrot ratio.  Boil them until they are soft enough to mash.  Drain from the water.  While still hot, add some butter , cream, salt, pepper and a little sugar ( i like it a little sweet, but if the carrots are sweet, u can omit this), and mash away until  u get the consistency u like.  I like mine a little chunky.  Its a nice looking dish also, with the yellow/ orange mix.  Ill be making it and bringing it to my moms house for thanksgiving next week.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 19, 2008)

I peel, cube and boil em' until fork tender. Drain, mash, add  butter, milk and shredded colby cheese. Mash till you get desired consistancey. Salt & pepper to taste.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 19, 2008)

*I steam or boil til tender, rice them, mash then add butter, salt and pepper.  I don't want anything else interfering with the delicious flavor of this vegetable dish.   Rutabagas also essential in making pasties.  At least for this family. *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I steam or boil til tender, rice them, mash then add butter, salt and pepper.  I don't want anything else interfering with the delicious flavor of this vegetable dish.   Rutabagas also essential in making pasties.  At least for this family. *



You make pasties in Vegas?  I'm proud of you, girl.  But rutabegas added to potato soup is wonderful.  You can also put them in boiled dinner, beef stew, or simply mash, add a bit of salt and pepper, and some brown sugar.  In the raw state, they can be grated and put in slaw, or sliced and boiled like beets.  Add a bit of sugar and vinager, and maybe a touch of cloves.  It's all good.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 19, 2008)

Believe it or not, a restaurant once served them raw - cut into sticks - as part of a crudite platter with a dip.  They were delicious, & we had to ask to have them identified.


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I steam or boil til tender, rice them, mash then add butter, salt and pepper.  *


 
I do this, but then add in a pile of carmelized onions and continue to mash.  Maybe add 1 T or two of cream, if I have it.

Delicious!

Lee


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 19, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> You make pasties in Vegas? I'm proud of you, girl.
> Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
*Goodweed, did you forget I was born and raised in Michigan? You know I spend the summer in Traverse City. Pasties are a staple there. LOL.*


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 19, 2008)

Root Vegetable Puree:
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Root-Vegetable-Puree-10791]Root Vegetable Puree from Epicurious[/url]

My best friend made this for Thanksgiving one year and I had never eaten anything like it. It is really easy and quite tasty.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 19, 2008)

> a mashed rutabaga and carrot dish



Or mashed with parsnips. I add it to soups, and beef stews.  But, I think just cooked and mashed on it's own is my favourite.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 19, 2008)

Heard of rutabaga but have no clue what it is or what it tastes like. Is it a root vegetable or what, what dos it taste like? Oh and I do not like parsnips maybe it's an acquired taste.


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2008)

jp, most of my family called this "turnip", most of my life. It's orange on the inside.

Lee


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2008)

QSis said:


> jp, most of my family called this "turnip", most of my life. It's orange on the inside.
> 
> Lee



If memory serves me correctly, this root veggie was developed in Germany.  I do know it's a cross between a turnip and cabbage.  And I do know that I love 'em.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 20, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Or mashed with parsnips.


 
Didnt even think about mashing with parsnips. Ill give it a go next time.


----------



## licia (Nov 20, 2008)

We really like cooked rutabagas, but I'm never sure just what to serve with them.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 20, 2008)

QSis,  we always called that a turnip too.  Wonder if it's a regional thing although  I do remember my mother saying something about it not really being a turnip.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 21, 2008)

They are some times called a Canadian turnip.  Also called a Swedish turnip. I read this some place do not know if is a fact.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2008)

Seems like I was wrong about the rutababaga's origin.  It wasn't developed in Germany, but is a cross between a turnip and a cabbage.  The following site has extensive info about this wonderful root veggie, along with some recipe links.  Swede (root vegetable) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 23, 2008)

Why are rutabagas you find in the grocery store these days usually dipped in wax? 

I don't remember them being waxed when I was a kid ... ok - that might have been 3 days after dirt was created ...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 23, 2008)

Just like cucumbers, they're dipped in wax in order to prevent moisture loss.  Not being the most popular of vegetables (for reasons that are beyond me), they don't exactly jump off the shelves into grocery carts, so the longer the market can keep them looking well, the more likely they are to eventually sell them instead of having to toss them.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 23, 2008)

My mother used to mash them along with carrots and potatoes then fry it in a pan, flip it over like you would for hash.  We actually called it hash.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2008)

licia said:


> We really like cooked rutabagas, but I'm never sure just what to serve with them.



Rutabagas are slightly sweet, but with a perfect balance between sweet and savory.  They are a natural to serve alongside savory mashed potatoes and any kind of savory meat with gravy.  They balance the flavor profile of the plate.  This is also why they are so good in totiere, pasties, and the above mentioned hash.  Again, I like to add just a touch of brown sugar, butter, and finely ground black pepper to accentuate the natural flavor of the rutabaga.  I used to think that after the dressing, my favorite side at Thanksgiving was the sweet potato.  But I have since changed my mind.  Yes I love a moist and juicy turkey, and the dressing is still my favorite side.  But after the dressing, rutabaga is king.  I would almost say that rutabagas are better than acorn squash, and I love acorn squash.  The flavor is complex, a cross between turnip, radish, & cabbage.  It's just plain deliscious.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## dit (Nov 24, 2008)

I cube rutabaga, boil and then mash with butter and salt.   My sister also makes home made onion rings (like the French's ones in a can) and adds them to the top which adds a little texture.   I LOVE RUTABAGA.   Just wish it wasn't so hard to cut up!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 24, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Rutabagas are slightly sweet, but with a perfect balance between sweet and savory. They are a natural to serve alongside savory mashed potatoes and any kind of savory meat with gravy. They balance the flavor profile of the plate. This is also why they are so good in totiere, pasties, and the above mentioned hash. Again, I like to add just a touch of brown sugar, butter, and finely ground black pepper to accentuate the natural flavor of the rutabaga. I used to think that after the dressing, my favorite side at Thanksgiving was the sweet potato. But I have since changed my mind. Yes I love a moist and juicy turkey, and the dressing is still my favorite side. But after the dressing, rutabaga is king. I would almost say that rutabagas are better than acorn squash, and I love acorn squash. The flavor is complex, a cross between turnip, radish, & cabbage. It's just plain deliscious.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
*My family feels the same way you do.  Must be a "Michigan thing."   Dressing first, the rutabaga a close second.  I bought 9 of them yesterday for 7 people.  There won't be a bit left.*


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 24, 2008)

they are often called waxed turnips down here. They have a beautiful golden color, are sweeter than a white turnip, great raw, or cooked, they love to be mashed with potatoes, they are great roasted with parsnips around the meat or bird, do well in soups and stews, are wonderful roasted together with other root veg with olive oil s & p and thyme. (a real hit at a dinner party recently...people couldn't get enough and had always been afraid of these critters!)

I'm glad to see so many replies to the thread.  These veg are sooooo good and versatile and so overlooked.  and yes are perfect in pasties!  meat potato onion rutabaga salt pepper dough ... meant to be together!!


----------

